Ask HN: What is https://google.dev/? - mlejva
======
mtmail
After sign in the message changes to "We're working hard to make sure it's a
great destination for all developers to learn, be inspired, and feel part of a
community. We look forward to welcoming everyone to google.dev soon"

To me that sounds like a relaunch or upgrade of
[https://developers.google.com/](https://developers.google.com/) Both have the
same favicon

------
ThomPete
Its a kind developer based community for google products. It connects
developers from different backgrounds with each other around ex language or
tools.

------
mtmail
Clickable URL [https://google.dev/](https://google.dev/)

